# 4/18



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

is the opener for turkeys in MD if anyone else is hunting best of luck and please stay safe..and please report something if you can......


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bad Turkey Hunting Experience*

Many moons ago I decided to try my luck at turley hunting. I have been an avid deer hunter for years. 

I bought calls and practiced up for the coming season.

On the opening day I went and nothing. I decided to call it a day and go home. I pulled into our road and what was standing in a grass field where my house is sitting now? A daum turkey. He was just strutting across the field pretty as you please. I snatched the emergency brake up on my truck and rolled out the side. He took off across the road and landed in some woods. I walked across the road and tip toed until I saw him. He took off to fly and I shot him. Down he went. I almost $hit. I took him home and had pictures made. I hung the beard from my rear view mirrow. I was happy!!! I bragged to everyone. A few more turkey hunts later I had my turkey and decided not to hunt anymore that year.

Well, 2 years later I was at a meeting and one of my neighbors just happened to be there. He is older and from up north. He lives just thru the woods from where I live now (where I shot the turkey). He was talking to a guy telling him about a pair of Turkeys he had. He said the female had died and the male started roaming the neighborhood. He said his neighbors would call him and tell him about his turkey. He said everyone loved that turkey. Then one day it never came home. He said he always wondered what happened to that turkey. 

I sat there thinking damn I shot this old man's turkey and ate it for Thanksgiving. I had pictures of the dead turkey and had it's beard hanging from my rear view mirrow. I thougth about telling him but decided against it. 

I almost feel bad about it but it was very tasty!!
I hope he buys another pair soon.

Darin


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*good story D*


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Turkey*

I gotta wait probably till next year for turkey season. I lost my wallet a while back with ALL of my creditcards etc and my firearms id card which allows you to purchase guns, ammo etc. I was lookin at the Mosberg tactical turkey gun. Sweet lookin piece it is. So I put for a duplicate id card and I have to wait 6 weeks to get my card. It used to be that my chief would sign off and BAM ya got your duplicate card. Well the powers that be in the Nazi Jersey said that they want a second criminal back ground check on top of the one that my departent does and it costs $18.00. All of my information is on file at my department so its not like they couldn't just give me another card. Even cops here have to go through this same process. It really sucks.........:--|


----------



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

*.*

i just use a 22 with scope it does the trick just hit them in the head


----------

